# St. Vincent



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody catch St. Vincent on ACL this week? It seems like they came out of nowhere. 

Interesting stuff... just give it a minute or two before turning it off. :smile:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zVlr-ynnAI]9zVlr-ynnAI[/youtube]

Here's the link to the actual ACL performance:

http://austincitylimits.org/seyret-video?task=videodirectlink&id=176


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

She had a box in Guitar Player a few months ago. She's a regular on the indie music blogs I frequent...nice to see her getting some mainstream attention. I think her sound is pretty darn cool. The stereo mix on that Letterman show is super nice.

Thanks for the ACL link!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool...thanks 
Jesus Saves I spend... brilliant title 

http://www.myspace.com/stvincent


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been aware of her for awhile but hasn't really grabbed me. But this footage is great. Has kind of a Talking Heads kinda feel a bit to me.

Thanks for posting. I'm going to have to go back and listen to more of her stuff.

N


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll drag this out of the depths. Heard this morning, liked it.

[video=youtube;mVAxUMuhz98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVAxUMuhz98[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, at least I found out this morning thanks to CKUA. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, I like that, although I prefer this look for her


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The links didn't work for me so I looked up some YouTube vids. I lasted somewhere between 4-5 seconds before I had enough. So I tried a second one. It started with static. This time 2 seconds. Not my thing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Not my thing.


Perfect, I was hoping it wouldn't be.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frank was a wizard, Annie might be one as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

She's been actually quite popular for a long while now - sirius xmu loves her. I only like a few tracks, but I'm sure if I gave her more time, I would like most. A lot of thought goes into her songs, and I'm positive playing with sufjan stevens would have taken her creativity to another level - that guy is awesome (or was - I haven't given him a real listen after Illinois).


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I first actually put a some music to the name about a year and a half ago, watching this video.

[video=youtube;NE7R4nKBK8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE7R4nKBK8Y[/video]

Which is actually a pretty cool series, I really get a kick out of the one with Billy Gibbons.
I really enjoy some of her stuff but I still couldn't go so far as to say I'm more than a very casual fan, definitely unique.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Her current show is very theatrical and amazing. Here's a whole Lettermen show:

[video=youtube;slCwO9bBAJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slCwO9bBAJ4[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still find it pretty remarkable that jazz guitar monster Tuck Andress is her uncle.

Love this segment on Portlandia. I'm ashamed to admit I think I've been that guy on occasion.

[video=youtube;Eem2ZpFEcao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eem2ZpFEcao[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

mhammer said:


> I still find it pretty remarkable that jazz guitar monster Tuck Andress is her uncle.
> 
> Love this segment on Portlandia. I'm ashamed to admit I think I've been that guy on occasion.


That Portlandia bit is spot on.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good skit, fun show. Weird thing, a friend dropped by just today with his new Benson cab and the tolex job looked exactly like the amp from the clip. Googled it and it turns out it is a Benson amp being shown, the Monarch. All of a sudden I feel like I know David, weird I know, wouldn't call him the best but he does make a cute cab. 

*edit update- just got told Chris made the cab, dunno if David even exists


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I didn't know that Tuck Andres was her dad. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ3Z5cL4zCs


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not her dad, her uncle. Still, helluva family to grow up in, eh?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I still find it pretty remarkable that jazz guitar monster Tuck Andress is her uncle.
> 
> Love this segment on Portlandia. I'm ashamed to admit I think I've been that guy on occasion.
> 
> [video=youtube;Eem2ZpFEcao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eem2ZpFEcao[/video]


"What's that M&M's? I've done them before." lol

Thanks fella's Never heard of Portlandia before and St. Vincent sounds vaguely familiar but I like what I'm hearing.

Just clicked the link to Tuck Andress, amazing!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> "What's that M&M's? I've done them before." lol
> 
> Thanks fella's Never heard of Portlandia before and St. Vincent sounds vaguely familiar but I like what I'm hearing.
> 
> Just clicked the link to Tuck Andress, amazing!


Andress is a helluva rhythm player. Just one spellbinding comp after another.

Portlandia is available on Netflix, though there are dozens and dozens of segments on Youtube, given the blackout-sketch nature of the show. The show is loads of fun. I especially like "the studio guy". Fred Armisen understands musicians so well, it's scary.

[video=youtube;BW92t264eBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW92t264eBM[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Portlandia is available on Netflix, though there are dozens and dozens of segments on Youtube, given the blackout-sketch nature of the show. The show is loads of fun. I especially like "the studio guy". Fred Armisen understands musicians so well, it's scary.


Oh god, the way he keeps saying "like they used on Pet Sounds" over and over and over again. BRILLIANT!


----------

